# Photos from Alexandra Resort Turks and Caicos



## ada903 (Aug 6, 2011)

I finally got to selecting photos from our Turks and Caicos trip to post, for those who asked for photos of the resort and the island, here they are. 

http://s1204.photobucket.com/albums/bb419/ada903/turs and caicos alexandra resort/

I did not write a review - the only things to sum it up: best beach I ever saw (only the Exuma Cays gets to the same level of water clarity and beauty); wonderful resort and water activities (parasail, jet ski, boat tours, snuba, snorkeling, etc); but the island is dead and small (few shops that close early, no nightlife, etc).  I would go back for the beach.


----------



## Weimaraner (Aug 6, 2011)

Gorgeous water! Thx for sharing. I've always wondered about this resort. Not sure I can get DH to commit to Turks for weeklong vacation since we only saw wild horses when we stopped for cruise visit. Sounds like you had great trip


----------



## lll1929 (Aug 6, 2011)

Wonderful pics.  Thanks for sharing.  What type of underwater camera did you have for the Snuba pics?


----------



## ada903 (Aug 6, 2011)

The snuba lady, Jodi, took the photos.  We don't have an underwater camera ourselves. 

The funny thing is that the water was at its worst that week, it was very windy and so the water was choppy.  I can only imagine what it's like under normal circumstances.  I will need to go back to find out.


----------



## Karen G (Aug 6, 2011)

ada903 said:


> I did not write a review -


Please do write a review--even if you just copy and paste what you wrote in this thread & include the link to the beautiful pictures.  One of the best benefits of being a member of TUG is access to reviews.  This thread will eventually sink to the bottom of the forum, but a review would stay in place and help other Tuggers who might be considering this resort.


----------



## tlwmkw (Aug 6, 2011)

Did you trade to get this?  How does it trade- II or RCI or other?

Looks like a great resort.

tlwmkw


----------



## ada903 (Aug 6, 2011)

I will do so.  I never wrote a tug review before, I will need to figure out how to do it and how to attach the photos. 

I traded with an owner, since we needed spring break.  Gave them a two bedroom at Westin Maui in August.  Alexandra is close to impossible to trade into, but this summer II had getaways there (they still have some for fall).


----------



## ada903 (Aug 6, 2011)

Ok I have just submitted a review - how can I submit photos?


----------



## Karen G (Aug 6, 2011)

ada903 said:


> I will do so.  I never wrote a tug review before, I will need to figure out how to do it and how to attach the photos.


Very good! It's not hard. Just click on TUG Resort Databases in the red bar at the top of the page. Scroll down to the where it says "Members Click Here to Log In." Log in and then click on Search Resorts. Choose the area the resort is in that you want to review--Caribbean, for example, then click on Turks & Caicos. Find the resort you want to review and click on "Write a review of this resort."  There's a place for you to upload photos on the page where all the reviews appear. You can look there first before you write your review to see what has been said before. If you are writing a long review, it's good to compose it in a Word document while you work on it.  When you've got it like you want it, then you can just copy and paste it into the form. Then if something goes wrong you'll have a copy of your review and you can submit it again if the computer connection fails or whatever.


----------



## Karen G (Aug 6, 2011)

ada903 said:


> Ok I have just submitted a review - how can I submit photos?


Go to the review page for the review--not the form that you filled out to submit a review, but the review page that shows all the existing reviews. Click on the tab that says "Resort Images" and then click on the line that says "Upload an image for this resort" It will show you what to do next.


----------



## caribbean (Aug 7, 2011)

Thanks for posting the pictures. I really enjoyed looking at them. My husband and I traded in there for two weeks in November 2003 and were married on the beach. Thanks for the memories. The most beautiful beach I have ever seen.


----------



## JanT (Aug 7, 2011)

Adriana,

Fantastic photos!  Makes me want to go there!  Guess that will wait for a few years now.    Thanks for sharing!


----------



## ada903 (Aug 7, 2011)

I wrote the review and also uploaded the photos, pending approval to be published.

I look forward to getting back there!


----------



## LouiseG (Aug 7, 2011)

Thanks for posting the photos.  So good to see the coral structures appear to be thriving.  Wonderful shots and the resort looks gorgeous.  Hope to get there someday.


----------



## MuranoJo (Aug 9, 2011)

Thanks for sharing, Ada!  Those were terrific shots and it looks like you had tons of fun.


----------



## ada903 (Aug 9, 2011)

The review and photos are posted in the tug review section already!


----------



## pianodinosaur (Aug 11, 2011)

Thanks for the photos.  I am glad you had a good time.  It seems like a very good exchange.


----------



## scooter (Sep 21, 2011)

Wonderful scuba diving in T and C. Not to mention JoJo the wild dolphin who shows up to play with you! We stayed at Beaches, right next door to Alexandra. We had dinner there several times as the Beaches food left something to be desired!


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Sep 21, 2011)

I am so glad that you bumped this thread, scooterjuanita. I had missed it earlier.

Ada - the water in Turks and Caicos is beautiful. What a great vacation.

elaine


----------



## ada903 (Sep 22, 2011)

We loved it, I hope to go back sometime!


----------

